# 山川河流



## qínshūbǎo

Hello all,
I don't know what the phrase "山川河流" meaning? 川 has two meaning 1) river, 2) plateau, but 河 also has meaning of river... It is difficult for me to translate.
Thanks


----------



## ovaltine888

我觉得你的分析得对，“山川河流”这个词不是成语，应该是现代人错误杜撰的。

“山川”来自古语，指的是山岳和河流，而“河流”应该是现代语，感觉上“山川河流“这个词像是现代人没有仔细理解含义而生硬拼凑而成的，不建议学习和使用。

我猜这个词的创造者试图把“山河”扩展成一个四字词组，但是我认为“山川河流”是错的。

I think your analysis makes sense. I believe it is an incorrect phrase coined by people who did not understand the words well, which is not recommeded for Chinese learners to learn and use.

I guess the creater of this phrase was trying to expand "山河" into a four-character phrase, but I don't think it was a successful attempt.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Context? 
For example, 地震改變了山川河流 (= 山間的川地，河水的流道) 。


----------



## ovaltine888

Skatinginbc said:


> Context?
> For example, 地震改變了山川河流 (= 山間的川地，河水的流道) 。


山川在一起出现的时候通常指的都是“山河”吧？


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Context?
> For example, 地震改變了山川河流 (= 山間的川地，河水的流道) 。


这个context有造成那么大区别么……
谁会觉得这句话里的“山川河流”和别的地方不一样啊……

话说回来，字典里“川”有一条解释是“平原”，例如上面说的“川地”，及“一马平川/敕勒川”，会不会和这个解释有关？
百度还有这么一种解释：山川是由于地质变换形成山地的地形地貌；山地中，出露地表高高耸立的是山，山与山之间的跨越区地带便是川；山地，是山川相连的地貌地质构造。


----------



## Skatinginbc

观察自然，用山川河流 (= 山與山之間形成川地，河水往低處流) 的道理来打量人世。 【釋名】川，穿也。【周禮】凡天下之地埶，兩山之閒，必有川焉。


----------



## ovaltine888

SuperXW said:


> 这个context有造成那么大区别么……
> 谁会觉得这句话里的“山川河流”和别的地方不一样啊……
> 
> 话说回来，字典里“川”有一条解释是“平原”，例如上面说的“川地”，及“一马平川/敕勒川”，会不会和这个解释有关？
> 百度还有这么一种解释：山川是由于地质变换形成山地的地形地貌；山地中，出露地表高高耸立的是山，山与山之间的跨越区地带便是川；山地，是山川相连的地貌地质构造。


我觉得“山川”作为地质学名词是孤例，其他“山川”同时出现的情形，川字释义不是“河流”的情况很罕见。很多时候两个字是对仗使用的，如“名山大川”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Context 2: 有在各種*山川河流* (= 穿山通谷的急川 及 出山後擴延散行的河水溪流) 垂釣的經驗。 
山 (山裡的) vs. 河 (出山注海之水)
川 (穿也 , 通也) vs. 流 (覃也, 延也)。


----------



## qínshūbǎo

contexts:

这里展现的编号S1a作品属于山水（风景）系列，画的主体是*山川河流*，表现了大好河山的壮丽景色。 

*山川河流*可以使人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角，我的心永远陪伴着你。 

你可以下载这款免费的屏幕保护软件并且欣赏奇妙的瀑布，平静的大海和快速流动的*山川河流*。 

*山川河流*可以使人与人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角。


----------



## SuperXW

qínshūbǎo said:


> contexts:
> 
> 这里展现的编号S1a作品属于山水（风景）系列，画的主体是*山川河流*，表现了大好河山的壮丽景色。
> 
> *山川河流*可以使人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角，我的心永远陪伴着你。
> 
> 你可以下载这款免费的屏幕保护软件并且欣赏奇妙的瀑布，平静的大海和快速流动的*山川河流*。
> 
> *山川河流*可以使人与人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角。


It just means "mountains and rivers". No need to be bothered by our debate. The nuance we are discussing won't affect your translation.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Context 2: 有在各種*山川河流* (= 穿山通谷的急川 及 出山後擴延散行的河水溪流) 垂釣的經驗。
> 山 (山裡的) vs. 河 (出山注海之水)
> 川 (穿也 , 通也) vs. 流 (覃也, 延也)。


这次你又往动词上扯什么啊……
这四个字在不同语境中不存在意义区别，没有字典会对这个词给出两种释义并告诉你适用不同语境，你指出的区别都仅仅是你的主观解读，并不是公认的。
这四个字的意义无疑是泛指山河，争议点主要在“川”的含义是否与“河流”重复，这与语境无关（再打个预防针：如果这确实是个现代词，更无需引用古代语境做例子）。


----------



## ovaltine888

SuperXW said:


> 这次你又往动词上扯什么啊……
> 这四个字在不同语境中不存在意义区别，没有字典会对这个词给出两种释义并告诉你适用不同语境，你指出的区别都仅仅是你的主观解读，并不是公认的。
> 这四个字的意义无疑是泛指山河，争议点主要在“川”的含义是否与“河流”重复，这与语境无关（再打个预防针：如果这确实是个现代词，便无需引用古代语境做讨论）。


我的观点：“山川河流”应该是根据“山河”扩展出来四字词组，尽管仍在一些文字里被使用，但是我认为这个词造得并不好。


----------



## SuperXW

ovaltine888 said:


> “山川河流”应该是根据“山河”扩展出来四字词组


初衷不一定是“山河”扩展的吧？也可能是把“山川”和“河流”两个词拼了起来。


----------



## Skatinginbc

qínshūbǎo said:


> 画的主体是*山川河流*，表现了大好河山的壮丽景色。


(1) 山岳 、平川、河水、溪流, 指自然界的景色 
(2) 山岳 、河流、河水、溪流, 指自然界的景色  ==> 修詞不當 (see #2, #12).


qínshūbǎo said:


> 山川河流可以使人互相阻隔


*高山大河*能阻隔人與人之間的溝通往來 
*山川河流*能阻隔人與人之間的溝通往來  ==> 用詞不當，因為「川」 有穿通阻礙，「流」有傳播延及的意味, 都是便利溝通往來。


qínshūbǎo said:


> 快速流动的山川河流。


山無法快速流動, 因此這裡的「山川河流」是指「山的川, 河的流」(山間的急川,  大河的奔流).


SuperXW said:


> It just means "mountains and rivers"....这四个字在不同语境中不存在意义区别...这四个字的意义无疑是泛指山河


快速流動的"mountains and rivers"?  什麼是快速流動的"mountains"?  還說與語境無關?


----------



## SuperXW

qínshūbǎo said:


> contexts:
> 你可以下载这款免费的屏幕保护软件并且欣赏奇妙的瀑布，平静的大海和快速流动的*山川河流*。


My bad. 快速流动 的确不宜修饰 山川河流。
That sentence is a not a very good one.



Skatinginbc said:


> (1) 山岳 、平川、河水、溪流, 指自然界的景色
> (2) 山岳 、河流、河水、溪流, 指自然界的景色  ==> 修詞不當 (see #2, #12).


这是争议点，我没意见，保持骑墙。


Skatinginbc said:


> *高山大河*能阻隔人與人之間的溝通往來
> *山川河流*能阻隔人與人之間的溝通往來  ==> 用詞不當，因為「川」 有穿通阻礙，「流」有傳播延及的意味, 都是便利溝通往來。
> 
> 山無法快速流動, 因此這裡的「山川河流」是指「山的川, 河的流」(山間的急川,  大河的奔流).


这是过度解读，我有意见。
“山川河流”已经是泛指山河的习惯用词，无法再逐字拆开解读，更不能强行关联某个“意味”。
“河流”阻隔人们沟通往来是大家都能理解的客观现实，看到“流”字就想到"传播延及的意味"，以至于说这个词使用不当，有点……嗯……（怕被删帖需强忍嘲讽脸）
另外你是怎么把这个名词看成[主谓主谓]结构的？


----------



## ovaltine888

SuperXW said:


> 初衷不一定是“山河”扩展的吧？也可能是把“山川”和“河流”两个词拼了起来。


那又回到的问题的原点，这里川是什么？
“一马平川”或者“川地”中的川确实指平原，但是我觉得读到“山川”的第一反应就是“山河”，所以“山川河流”这词造得不好。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 另外你是怎么把这个名词看成[主谓主谓]结构的？


我在說這些字眼的 connotations.  我沒把它看成[主謂主謂]結構!!


SuperXW said:


> That sentence is a not a very good one.


你把 "山川河流" 當作成語了,  認為它有固定的定義。任何違反該定義的詮釋, 即使符合中文語法 (e.g., 山川河流 = 山的川, 河的流), 都是錯誤或不好的用法 (e.g., "在各種山川河流垂釣"; "快速流动的山川河流").  可是，"山川河流" 是成語嗎?  ovaltine888 認為不是:


ovaltine888 said:


> “山川河流”这个词不是成语


----------



## SuperXW

我从来没说故“山川河流”是“成语”，我说的是习惯用词，泛指山河……
既然不是谓语，你列举川、流的动词含义干啥？况且川字在现代文中已经没有“穿也通也”的含义了，河流更是固定名词。
"便利沟通往来"的那个解读也太过度了，好端端的“山川河流”，还不能挡路了……
可以搜搜看有多少“山川”“河流”“阻隔”的文章……如你所说，中国文学中河流原型意象的＂阻隔＂母题这篇论文岂不是不知所谓……？


----------



## ovaltine888

Skatinginbc said:


> 我在說這些字眼的 connotations.  我沒把它看成[主謂主謂]結構!!
> 
> 你把 "山川河流" 當作成語了,  認為它有固定的定義。任何違反該定義的詮釋, 即使符合中文語法 (e.g., 山川河流 = 山的川, 河的流), 都是錯誤或不好的用法 (e.g., "在各種山川河流垂釣"; "快速流动的山川河流").  可是，"山川河流" 是成語嗎?  ovaltine888 認為不是:


不是成语也不能随意拼凑和解释呀，否则就变成普大喜奔细思极恐这样的网络词汇了吧


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 既然不是谓语，你列举川、流的动词含义干啥？


我在說這些字眼的 connotations.
山川  (in "在各種山川河流垂釣"; "快速流动的山川河流") = 山的川。 "山的川" 在我心中的影像是 「穿山通谷的急川」 (see #8) 。 這個心像與「川」的 connotations 有關。


ovaltine888 said:


> 不是成语也不能随意拼凑和解释呀


並非隨意, 須合中文語法。「山花」是山裡的花, 「山妖」是山裡的妖, 「山川」文法上有可能是山裡的川。  
並非隨意拼凑, 因為「快速流动的山川河流」是別人的句子。 並非隨意解釋, 因為「山的川」是該句唯一的可能解釋。不論你喜不喜歡這個用法,  該句的「山川」就是「山的川」的意思。


----------



## SuperXW

浪漫的画面。只可惜字典里有“山川”“河流”的解释，不是“山的川”“河的流”。
别人的句子用了这个词，解释不通，显然是用错了。自创一个解释？特别清奇。
行吧。那么在我心中，看医生是看一眼医生，老婆饼是老婆做的饼，葡萄牙是葡萄长的牙。
显然，固定词语、成语、习惯用语，内部结构未必符合常规语法，但均不会产生歧义；即公众已形成统一的理解，不能被随意解释。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 字典里有“山川”“河流”的解释，不是“山的川”“河的流”。


字典的“河流”是“河的流”。 《國語辭典. 河流》*河*水*的流*道。
因為「河流」是「河的流」， 「山川河流」的「山川」會為了結構對稱而理解為「山的川」。
或者，把「河流」理解為「河、流」， 「山川河流」的「山川」會為了結構對稱而理解為「山、川」。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 字典的“河流”是“河的流”。 《國語辭典. 河流》*河*水*的流*道。


"河水的流道"就对了，但那不叫“河的流”，也不是你解释的“大河的奔流”……字典更不会说“传播延及的意味”……哪那么多添油加醋啊……


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> "河水的流道"就对了，但那不叫“河的流”，也不是你解释的“大河的奔流”


 “河的流”：河的流道 (包括河的分流) ，河的流動 (河的水流) …《國語辭典》的例句，其實是"河的水流"：《宋書》「時軍人緣河南岸，牽百丈，河流迅急，有漂渡北岸者，輒為虜所殺略。」“快速流动的山川河流”  這個語境下的 “河流”，指的是 (水流急速奔騰的) 河的流道。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

如果说“山川草木”，那么这是四个事物并列，山、川、草、木，四个事物各不相同。

但“山川河流”，却不能看成是四个事物并列，因为川河流是一类，山是一类。因此也只能看成两两并列，即“山之川”、“河之流”。这样并列的话，逻辑上似乎也说得过去。

两两并列的话，其意义也和人们读到这个词的第一印象相符。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> “山川河流”，却不能看成是四个事物并列，因为川河流是一类，山是一类。


對，除非是:
山 (突山) 、川 (平川) 、河 (寬河) 、流  (細流)。山、川是一類 (土類)，河、流是一類 (水類)。


SuperXW said:


> 字典更不会说“传播延及的意味”……哪那么多添油加醋啊……


意義有兩種:  _denotative_ and _connotative. _字典給的是 _denotative meanings.  _為了解釋各字 _connotative_ 上的對比，不得不添加 _denotative_ 之外的含義。譬如:  山 (突山) 、川 (平川) 、河 (寬河) 、流  (細流)。  突 vs_. _平，寬 vs_._細 是添加的_ connotative_ 上的對比。


qínshūbǎo said:


> 无论你走到天涯海角，我的心永远陪伴着你。


這是抒情  (非論說, 非記敘)。


qínshūbǎo said:


> *山川河流*可以使人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角，我的心永远陪伴着你。


我說用詞不當，因為「流」 (e.g., 流行, 交流) 有傳播延及的意味, 是溝通往來。 我說的是  connotations，the emotional (情 as in 抒情) and imaginative associations surrounding the word「流」。


SuperXW said:


> 可以搜搜看有多少“山川”“河流”“阻隔”的文章……如你所说，中国文学中河流原型意象的＂阻隔＂母题这篇论文岂不是不知所谓……？


請舉一個抒情文學作品用「河流」一詞來描述人際阻隔的例子。
「在水一方」用的是「水」, 不是「流」。
「我住長江頭，君住長江尾」用的是「江」, 不是「流」。
「河漢清且淺，相去復幾許」用的是「漢」 (河漢) , 不是「流」 (河流) 。


----------



## SuperXW

讨论“河流”这么常见的词，相信还用不上研习英语术语/古代文献/抒情文学名著，任何一本现代字典便足矣。字典写的“河水的流道”，您给的是“河的流（大河的奔流）”“有传播延及的意味”。
在您心中，“河流”定要“奔流”不可“静淌”，定要“传播”不可”阻隔”，还说这些意味“不得不添加”，很奇怪您的压力来自何方。
事实上正因为您“不必要地添加”了限制，主观地缩窄了使用范围，才说别人“用词不当”。按字典解释分明是通顺的。


Skatinginbc said:


> *山川河流*能阻隔人與人之間的溝通往來  ==> 用詞不當，因為「川」 有穿通阻礙，「流」有傳播延及的意味, 都是便利溝通往來。


《中国文学中河流原型意象的＂阻隔＂母题》标题已经形成反例，内容想必也都是您要的反例，不知还要什么。
我看您之前几条避实就虚，东拉西扯，以为关键问题已在反思，不曾想顽辩至此。
若您自作诗歌散文的话，您可以认为“xx词更好，因为符合xx意象……”但非说普通用法是“用词不当”，我看这个说法才“用词不当”。
您非这么认为的话，周遭怕是充斥着被您评为“用词不当”例子，我不想再耗时间讨论“河流”这个谁都懂的词了。您认为不当就不当吧，反正大家还会这样用。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 字典写的“河水的流道”，您给的是“河的流（大河的奔流）” … 在您心中，“河流”定要“奔流”不可“静淌”


 “快速流动的山川河流”  這個語境下的 “河流” (河的流) 指的是 “奔流” (水流奔騰的河的流道)  (see #24)，不可能是 “静淌” 的河流。“静淌”  不是 “快速流动”。


SuperXW said:


> 《中国文学中河流原型意象的＂阻隔＂母题》标题已经形成反例，内容想必也都是您要的反例


該標題沒形成反例, 不是抒情文學作品中用「河流」一詞來描述人際阻隔的例子。
該論文的内容想必也都不是用「河流」一詞來描述人際阻隔的例子。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

qínshūbǎo said:


> 这里展现的编号S1a作品属于山水（风景）系列，画的主体是*山川河流*，表现了大好河山的壮丽景色。
> 
> *山川河流*可以使人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角，我的心永远陪伴着你。
> 
> 你可以下载这款免费的屏幕保护软件并且欣赏奇妙的瀑布，平静的大海和快速流动的*山川河流。*



这三句，或许可以不认为有错，但也绝对不是什么佳句。至少我读着感觉非常别扭，——这三句的作者水平确实不高。

问题有以下几个。
1，字面重复。第一句中，第二分句有“山川河流”，第三分句还写“大好河山”。“河山”和“山川河流”完全是同义重复。第三句的最后，“流动的河流”，这种写法显得作者词汇贫乏，连“流动”这种常见词都无法找到一个同义词进行替换。“奔涌的河流”即可。（字面重复，算不上什么大错，但犯这种错误，无疑表明作者词汇极其贫乏。）

2，第二句中，山川河流用得有错吗？
以低标准来说，没错。“山川河流可以阻隔人与人的交往”，这么写没问题。但如果把标准拔高一点，以文学家的标准来看，“山川河流”用得有问题吗？改成“高山大河可以阻隔人与人的交往”，怎么样？

答案应该是很显然的，高山大河比山川河流要好。原因也正是skating所说的，两个词的connotation不一样。

以汉语为母语的人，读到“高山大河”这个词，脑海中显现的是静态画面，高峻的山岳和阔大的河面，一眼看去就知道山河难越。但读到“山川河流”这个词，脑海中显示的画面是动态的，是奔涌的川和河，一眼看去就会想着我能不能顺着川河漂流？

这个区别非常微妙。也正是这样的区别，造成了词汇之间的不同。应该说，没有任何两个词是完全相同的。而所谓文学家，就是能理解并驾驭这种微妙的区别，写出美妙的文章。一篇文章一百句话，如果每一句都不能找到最恰当的那个词，都用一个不是最恰当的词汇去将就，每一句都差一点，文章整体就会差一大截。


----------



## SuperXW

整句评论的话，我的观点是这样：

_1. 这里展现的编号S1a作品属于山水（风景）系列，画的主体是*山川河流*，表现了大好河山的壮丽景色。_
词汇贫乏、语义重复，但没语病。

_2. _*山川河流*_可以使人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角，我的心永远陪伴着你。_
“高山大河”肯定比“山川河流”好，但“山川河流”没有用词不当，这句不好之处我认为更多在“使人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔”，主观感受不展开细说。

_3. 你可以下载这款免费的屏幕保护软件并且欣赏奇妙的瀑布，平静的大海和快速流动的*山川河流*。_
"快速流动"和"山"无法搭配，属于用词不当，有语病。

_4. _*山川河流*_可以使人与人互相阻隔，却无法将心与心阻隔，无论你走到天涯海角。 _
同2，最后还少了半句。

词汇语法（可不可）是有标准的，文学鉴赏（好不好）是主观的。原题只是问词义，给例句，没问句子怎么样，我建议品评句子点到为止。如果将看到的每句话都文艺批评一番，那任何贴子都没完了。


----------

